
Alaska's commercial fishing industry just had its first year with no deaths - japhyr
http://www.adn.com/article/20160116/alaskas-commercial-fishing-industry-just-had-its-first-year-no-deaths
======
brudgers
Original describing measures intended to reduce hazard:
[http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=wildlifenews.view_...](http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=wildlifenews.view_article&articles_id=757)

